
Ask HN: IS there a web app or online tool to create animations for websites? - mgos
I am looking forward to make some interactive websites. But I am not a developer&#x2F;programmer&#x2F;coder. Is there a web app that can let me create fluid animations? Thanks.
======
orarbel1
Timeline for Sketch:
[https://timeline.animaapp.com](https://timeline.animaapp.com)

------
zeep
Maybe I just don't get it, but I think you will have to be more precise... For
example, a video a type of animation and all you need to create one is a
camera.

~~~
mgos
Yeah...video based and also sort of like a gif wherein you can show how stuff
is happening? I am sorry if I am being naive but I am not a techie.

